# bands shot so far??



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

so whats the number on bands shot so far this year??? our hunting group has only shot two this year and one was during the youth seaso(wood duck) that my friend shot the other was on a canadian.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My dad just got his band info back. It was banded in Fredricks (I think) Iowa in 1993 and could not fly at the time it was banded. Shot in Central Minn on 9/11/04.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Only seen one from our group and I was shooting with a lense, not a shotgun so no bling for me yet this year.

Hopefully this is my weekend.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont know if you guys remember when i posted a topic on buying bands but yesterday after school i went out with my cousin who is an avid goose hunter....there was a field down the road from ours (t it's a staging area for all of the local geese and alot of the migratories) we saw probably 1500+ geese in 2-3 hours....we decoyed a group of 4 birds i pulled up and shot once and knocked one bird down. when we went to get the birds i couldnt believe it...it had a band on it. this band is in such bad condition that you cant even read what it says all you can see is call Advi- and 6 numbers....this bird has to be pretty old if not it got into something that ate away at the band...???? so i guess there will be no "Buying Bands" for me!!!


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I hunted hard throughout the early season shooting bunches of geese more than a few times a week in ND and MN with my crew and did not manage to harvest one goose with a band. So the last day of the MN early season I cannot go because of JOB obligations, well the crew I had been hunting with in MN ends up shooting 8 geese with 4 geese wearing bands for a total result of 5 bands between all 4 geese wearing bands. All the band's numbers were consecutive and MOMMA had 2 bands on her one orange and the other silver! I cannot complain though because a similar incident happend to myself and some others 3 years ago. Just too bad I missed that one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

DB808 glad to hear you got one and don't have to buy one. i'm still waiting for one this year.


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't shot a banded bird in 7 years. I got a banded pintail in Roseau, MN 7 years back. Hopefuly you find out more interesting info than i got back. The bird was band in the same puddle i shot it only 2 - 3 weeks prior. Not very informative or interesting. Oh well, a band none the less.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

You can take bands to the USGS i believe if you can't read the writing on the band and they cna use acid to get the numbers off of it. My buddy had to do that once.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

we got some of the info over the phone when we called it in....we cleaned and polished it up a little and managed to read the numbers.....here is what i found out:

Shot in Goodrich MI in 2004
Banded Near Stutgart AK in 1990
To young to fly when banded
To young to tell sex when banded

That was one old bird but hey its still going to be some good eatin!!! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Jones shot one for our crew. A goose, but he has no return info yet. 
A guy at Greenskins shot a drake mallard that had an Illionis club band on it. Sweet!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn't know they traveled so far laterally?


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

The info they returned to me was ( To young to fly when banded. Banded near Hayti SD 2001) It was shot in foster County ND.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I didn't know they traveled so far laterally?


i figure that it came down farther to the east then normal...maybe an early migrator?? who knows. i dont really care though as long as its band is on my lanyard and its meat in my freezer!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I just got back from hunting Sask. Canada with Gooserookie and Scauphunter73... All I can say is WOW!!  I've never seen so many birds. We ended up shooting a double banded drake mallard (one was a $100 reward band) and a neck collard snow goose. Talk about luck... Now we are just waiting for the info to come back to us...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys suck! I need to make more money or get rid of my g/f..........one of those two factors is keeping me from traveling more than about 100 miles to hunt!


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

So far this year my hunting party has shot 70 honkers, none with bands.

What % of geese are banded?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, we've killed at least 75 between us two here, all across the midwest, only bands came from S.D. and M.N. so far, journey's not done yet!!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

seen 237 honkers shot, 2 bands.....also cbass dusted a greenhead at greenskins that was banded.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've seen 67 honkers killed and no bands. also no bands on any ducks.


----------

